# Audi Q6



## --C-W-W-- (Jul 28, 2005)

Here is a crossover Audi called Q6:
<< Audi Q6 >>


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Audi Q6 (--C-W-W--)*

You gotta be kidding man, that's a crappy p-chop








There is no point for that car, because Audi just anounced that they will make the All-Road C6
IIRC, I think there will be a Q5 though.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

bad pshop but i'd drive it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

